# Sam Harris



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone read the writings of Sam Harris?

There is an article today in the _Washington Post_ about him: Atheist Evangelist.


----------



## Joe Keysor (Oct 26, 2006)

Harris put a short atheist manifesto online at http://www.truthdig.com/dig/item/200512_an_atheist_manifesto/

I wrote a response to it and made a brief effort to find a publisher but haven't pursued it.

The biggest flaw in his argument is papering over the many crimes wrought in the name of atheism. He says religious people are intolerant, but skips lightly over Lenin, Stalin and Mao.

Like the bible says, an atheist is a fool.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## Don (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a blog entry from Bill Vallicella on Sam Harris:

http://maverickphilosopher.powerblogs.com/posts/1122435733.shtml


----------



## gregbed (Oct 31, 2006)

Sam was featured in the latest Wired magazine cover story on The New Atheism:
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.11/atheism.html
Actually I just signed on to post this as a new topic for response, which I will do.


----------

